# Yosemite : synchro du calendrier entre Mac et iPhone



## kinon (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour 
je viens de faire une clean install de Yosemite 
Mais la synchro entre mon calendrier mac et celui de l'iPhone de fonctionne plus ou plutôt les nouveaux évenements que je crée dans le mac n'apparaissent pas dans l'Iphone

Comment corriger ce problème?

Merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans le désordre :
- le calendrier Mac sur lequel tu crées tes événements est-il bien un calendrier iCloud ? 
- si tu vas sur iCloud.com à partir du Mac, est-ce que tu retrouves tes événements ?
- le calendrier sur l'iphone est-il bien lié au même compte iCloud que le calendrier de ton Mac ?
- truc idiot, mais qui est déjà arrivé : le calendrier sur l'iphone s'affiche-t-il bien (il y a un réglage ou tu peux choisir les calendriers qui s'affichent)

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## kinon (26 Novembre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse.

Bon déjà j'ai deux ID apple je ne me rappelle pas pourquoi
si je me connecte sur cloud.com avec le compte 1 il n'y a rien sur mon calendrier

Avec le 2 il y a les événements créés avant ma clean install mais pas les nouvelles (comme sur l'iPhone donc).

D'autre part avec le mac je suis sur le compte 1 où il n'y a rien dans le cloud
Et dans l'iphone sur le 2 (je devais donc être aussi sur le 2 avant avec le mac puisque ça marchait)

D'où questions

Comment changer le compte cloud sur l'iMac je ne vois pas la possibilité de le faire  si je ferme la session on me demande de changer le mot de passe mais pas de compte apparemment)


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Novembre 2014)

Tu peux avoir plusieurs calendriers liés à plusieurs comptes iCloud !

Sur le Mac, Préférences Système --> Comptes internet : sur chaque compte iCloud, tu peux cocher ou décocher la synchro des calendriers.

Idem sur l'iphone : Réglages --> Mails, Contacts, Calendriers

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## kinon (26 Novembre 2014)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Tu peux avoir plusieurs calendriers liés à plusieurs comptes iCloud !
> 
> Sur le Mac, Préférences Système --> Comptes internet : sur chaque compte iCloud, tu peux cocher ou décocher la synchro des calendriers.
> 
> ...


Ok 

Dans le mac J'ai cliqué sur le compte inactif (qui est celui utilisé par l'iPhone) et après mot de passe il reste inactif  et je ne vois pas d'option pour le transformer en compte principal. Je ne peux pas supprimer le principal actuel?
Si je ferme la session on me demande un nouveau mot de passe (celui de l'autre compte?) mais on me signale que je vais perdre tous mes contacts et calendrier actuellement dans le cloud.

Si c'est bien la manoeuvre à faire je peux les récupérer dans le clone de mon précédent système...


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Novembre 2014)

kinon a dit:


> Dans le mac J'ai cliqué sur le compte inactif (qui est celui utilisé par l'iPhone) et après mot de passe il reste inactif  et je ne vois pas d'option pour le transformer en compte principal.



Tu peux l'utiliser en compte secondaire, et gérer avec lui Mail, Contacts, Calendrier, Rappels, Notes en plus du compte principal. Tu ne peux pas directement le transformer en compte principal (mais en as tu besoin ?)
Pour l'activer en compte secondaire pour voir et gérer les calendriers de ce compte, il faut cocher "Calendriers". Peux-tu le faire ?



kinon a dit:


> Je ne peux pas supprimer le principal actuel?
> Si je ferme la session on me demande un nouveau mot de passe (celui de l'autre compte?) mais on me signale que je vais perdre tous mes contacts et calendrier actuellement dans le cloud.
> 
> Si c'est bien la manoeuvre à faire je peux les récupérer dans le clone de mon précédent système...



Dans la fenêtre Préférences Système --> Comptes internet, lorsque je sélectionne mon compte iCloud secondaire, un message m'indique que "ceci n'est pas mon compte principal" et que "seul votre compte principal peut utiliser iCloud pour safari, photos, documents, trousseau, accès à mon mac, localiser mon mac".
Si tu peux utiliser ces fonctionnalités avec ton compte principal actuel, pas de souci.
Si tu veux absolument utiliser ton compte secondaire pour gérer ces fonctions, il faut effectivement désactiver ton compte principal actuel. Les données sur le cloud ne seront pas perdues (fais des sauvegardes avant au cas où tu rencontres un problème). Une fois que ton compte secondaire actuel sera devenu le compte principal, tu pourras activer de nouveau ton compte principal actuel en compte secondaire.

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair ? 

Bon courage,
Nicolas


----------



## kinon (27 Novembre 2014)

J'y suis enfin arrivé merci


----------

